# Fastest old school boat?



## Spin Doc (Mar 10, 2005)

Since I don't have the scratch to buy a new Dagger Green Boat, I'm wondering which old school boat is the fastest downriver? I need something under 12'.

I'm thinking a Dancer XT? Others?


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

i don't know lengths.

Lazer
T canyon.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

wavesport excel
perception eclipse
perception pirouette (fast because its easy to paddle)


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

*mirage*

Might be 13' long but super fast. Much like a slalom boat. The Mirage is super fast if you can find one. 

-B





Spin Doc said:


> Since I don't have the scratch to buy a new Dagger Green Boat, I'm wondering which old school boat is the fastest downriver? I need something under 12'.
> 
> I'm thinking a Dancer XT? Others?


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorepedo- John Jaycox used to make them , might be one floating around. And a Dagger Response.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

If you want a Dagger Response, I can put you in touch with someone who would like to sell his. I've seen it and it's in nice shape.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

....i know where two perfect excells are...next to nothing if you want...970-275-1890....also t-canyon....and one or two fusions....


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I recommend the prijon tornado. 11.5 feet and really fast.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Dagger Crossfire, if you're on the lighter side. Gosh, I loved that boat - good memories.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

What about the good old dancer? You can probably buy one for $100 or less, and my old dancer was almost as fast as my slalom boat.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

All good picks. How bout some of the old glass boats?


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

COUNT said:


> All good picks. How bout some of the old glass boats?


I used to paddle a Millenium Falcon - one of Jesse Whitemore's old squirt boats- and a Blaster (Prijon?) and both were super fast. 13 ft long each.
They were also cool to stern squirt. Another good one was the Prijon Sylon (sp?) That was a popular safety kayak on the Cheat River in the early '90s.

Another old plastic one to consider is Prijon T-slalom, which I used as a safety/video boat long ago too.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're going plastic and 13', gotta be a Hydra Taurus. Way faster downriver than my Dancer XT or Pirouette though I loved em both.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

I had a New Wave Glass "Screamin' Meanie" that was unreal fast and had a squirt tail and slalom bow. Predecessor to the Sleek and the Cruise Control.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you looking for a downriver racer, or a fast boat you can have fun with. At 10'-10" the Dagger outburst was a favorite of mine


----------



## ajpz (Mar 8, 2009)

Savage Scorpion, I think it's 9'11".


----------



## k1c1w (Feb 20, 2009)

I second the Outburst. Also, the Dagger Vortex is good if you are a larger person. Older slalom boats vintage 1990+ would be good, but might be too small for a larger person. Scott Shipley's Predator II might be a good choice. I think it was designed around 2000.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

milo said:


> ....i know where two perfect excells are...next to nothing if you want...970-275-1890....also t-canyon....and one or two fusions....


Hey Milo -- I would grab one of those Excels when I come down to CB this season (if that's where they are) pending a good price. Need a new long boat after my pirouette cracked last year in the gore.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

I second the crossfire, my old one is supposed to be in Denver. could probably find it.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

any boat that has a lower profile stern or bow, or is a copy of a slalom boat, is not going to be as fast straight downstream. Xcel/Lazer would be my first choices. BTW the Dagger Green Boat is only fast because all other plastic boats have gotten so slow. When I passed one of those in the 3p a few weeks ago it looked like the guy was attaining.


----------



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

I looked at the 'green' boat and thought to my self "That looks just like an eskimo diablo" I still paddle mine and think it is just about the fastest thing on the river, almost too fast some times when I am following someone I have to back paddle so I dont run up there ass.

check it out


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

There's a Prijon Taifun for sale on the Denver Craigslist for $100 OBO. I bet that thing is fast, but I bet it manuevers like a cedar log.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Scorpion is one of the fastest plastic boats that were ever made...It's also one of the hardest to paddle. With that said, good luck finding one. 

I have on in Georgia, but there's no way that I'm getting rid of that piece of art! I also have 2 Savage Fury's.


----------

